# Get Flash Drive Reminder When Shutting Down Computer



## TheHumanBot (Aug 1, 2009)

*
Get Flash Drive Reminder When Shutting Down Computer

It has happened a lot of times when I had left my pen drive plugged into computer in computer labs and cyber cafe. Then I had to rush again to get it back. So, here is a solution to it. Today, I came across a software called Flash Drive Reminder that adds an entry to the AutoPlay dialog that pops up when you insert a flash drive into a computer.

Have a look :
*www.beepthegeek.com/wp-content/uploads/2009/05/autoplay-286x300.png


This program in 2 versions :

Standard Version

The Standard version pops up a small window when Reminder starts. This window serves as a reminder that the flash drive is still in the computer. The Standard version also includes the following options:

    * Start minimized - minimize the reminder window to the Taskbar
    * Open an Explorer window on startup - display flash drive’s files on when Reminder starts

Quiet version

The Quiet version has no options and does not pop up a window when you insert your flash drive. All it does is pop up a reminder to remove the drive when you log off or shut down the computer.



		Code:
	

Download Instructions : [URL="*www.bgreco.net/reminder.php"]Click here[/URL]

 *


----------



## Krazzy Warrior (Aug 2, 2009)

hmm nice..even I leave my pen drive many time


----------



## Aspire (Aug 2, 2009)

Nice, but i usually keep it plugged in coz it contains UrT

@Krazzy
You have a pen drive??


----------



## Krazzy Warrior (Aug 2, 2009)

^ ya! 4 GB! y?


----------



## Aspire (Aug 2, 2009)

Use it as RAM then via this or this.


----------



## Krazzy Warrior (Aug 2, 2009)

^^^ nub meaningless posts...just increasing ur post count


----------



## Aspire (Aug 2, 2009)

I dont remove it as it is used as RAM by me.

See 3rd post


----------



## Amir.php (Aug 2, 2009)

Really nice software.
Thanks for sharing.


----------



## billyboybad (Aug 3, 2009)

I forget my pen drive many times, thx


----------



## TheHumanBot (Aug 3, 2009)

Krazzy Warrior said:


> ^^^ nub meaningless posts...just increasing ur post count




contributing to the community is not "Meaningless Posts"
 Its the interaction between members

and you too increasing your post counts with meaningless comments


----------



## Krazzy Warrior (Aug 3, 2009)

^^^ I dont think there is any need for replying with RAM thing in this thread... and i think u don't know about Aspire attitude..Mod/Admin can reply u with better(abt Aspire behavior)...

And i am not a guy who want increase my post... my post rate is just 1 post/day..
I mostly post in Gamerz and Chit Chat section where posts are not counted so for me post count don't matter..


----------



## Aspire (Aug 4, 2009)

vishalgmistry said:


> contributing to the community is not "Meaningless Posts"
> Its the interaction between members
> 
> and you too increasing your post counts with meaningless comments



Thats true, really true

Vishal thanks for sharing but its of no use to me coz i'm not a forgetful person.


----------



## max_demon (Aug 4, 2009)

my 3 pendrives get stolen in cybercafes , wth even those are 1 GB ones what would do anything with them


----------



## mughal (Aug 21, 2009)

grt sharing man it really works for me thanx


----------



## topgear (Oct 4, 2009)

Nice trick . TFS


----------

